# Help and advice on reading blood test



## hogs4us2 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey guys, let me start off by thinking all of you in advance for your help in this new journey that I started called HRT……. Let me give you a little of my background.

I started taking testosterone in March of this year at hundred milligrams a week divided up into two 50 mg shots, my total testosterone score came up to around 600 and so I increased my dosage to 200 mg a week divided up into two 100 mg shots….. And as you can see from the chart below my testosterone score is now close to 1400.


I would appreciate any advice and or input concerning my blood report………………………….

*On a side note, I* noticed that a lot of my numbers changed nothing drastic, but there was some change, so I’m putting my previous blood test results below my most current results so that you can look at it and compare and see if there’s any reason for me to be concerned.

Again, let me thank every one of you. You have been the source of both information and inspiration in this journey all of it has proved to be very beneficial as I have lost a ton of body fat and gained a lot of muscle, of course, going to the gym 5 days a week, has helped but I’m sure the testosterone has been the Golden Key.

Again, thanks!
*FOURTH BLOOD TEST SECOND MONTH OF INJECTIONS AT 200MG PER WEEK*
*Test Name*
*Results*
*Units*
*FLAG*
*Reference Ranges*
*CBC WITH DIFFERENTIAL /PLATELET*
WBC
6.3
x10E3/uL
4.0-10.5
RBC
5.7
x10E3/uL
4.14--5.80
Hemoglobin
14
g/dL
12.6-17.7
Hematocrit
44.4
%
37.5-51.0
*MCV*
*78*
*fL*
*LOW*
*79-97*
*MCH*
*24.6*
*pg*
*LOW*
*26.6-33.0*
MCHC
31.5.3
g/dl
31.5-35.7
RDW
15.2
%
12.3-15.4
Platelets
338
x10E3/uL
140-415
Neutrophils
60
%
40-74
Ltmphs
29
%
14-46
Monocytes
7
%
13-Apr
EoS
3
%
0-7
Basos
1
%
0-3
Neutrophils (Absolute)
3.8
x10E3/uL
1.8-7.8
Lymphs (Absolute)
1.8
x10E3/uL
0.7-4.5
Monocytes (Absoulte)
0.5
x10E3/uL
0.1-1.0
EoS   (Absoulte)
0.2
x10E3/uL
0.0-0.4
Basos  (Absoulte)
x10E3/uL
0.0-0.2
Immature Granulocytes
%
0-2
Immature Grans  (Abs)
x10E3/uL
0.0-0.1
*Comp. Metabolic Panel (14)*
Glucose, Serum
92
mg/dl
65-99
BUN
23
mg/dl
24-Jun
Creatinine, Serum
0.89
mg/dl
0.76-1.27
eGFR  If NonAfrican Am
103
ml/min/1.73
>59
eGFR  If African Am
119
ml/min/1.73
>59
*Bun/Creatinine Ratio*
*26*
*High*
*9--20*
Sodium, Serum
137
mmol/L
134-144
Potassium, serum
5
mmol/L
3.5-5.2
Chloride, serum
101
mmol/L
97-108
Carbon dioxide, total
23
mmol/L
20-32
Calcium, serum
9.3
mg/dl
8.7-10.2
Protein, total, serum
6.8
g/dL
6.0-8.5
Albumin, Serum
4.4
g/dL
3.5-5.5
Globulin, Total
2.4
g/dL
1.5-4.5
A/G Ratio
1.9
1.1-2.5
Bilirubin, Total
0.3
mg/dl
0.0-1.2
*Alkaline Phosphatase, S*
*41*
*IU/L*
*LOW*
*25-150*
AST  (SGOT)
29
IU/L
0-40
A LT (SGPT)
29
IU/L
0-44
*Testosterone, Free/Tot Equilib*
*Testosterone, Serum*
*1367*
*ng/dl*
*HIGH*
*348-1197*
*Luteinizing Hormone (LH), S*
*LH*
*<0.2*
*mIU/mL*
*Low*
*1.7-8.6*
*FSH, Serum*
*FSH*
*0.2*
*mIU/mL*
*LOW*
*1.5-12.4*
*Estradiol*
*Estradiol*
*48.2*
*pg/mL*
*HIGH*
*7.6-42.6*


*  :-0THIRD BLOOD TEST SECOND MONTH OF INJECTIONS AT 200MG PER WEEK  *
*Test Name*
*Results*
*Units*
*FLAG*
*Reference Ranges*
*CBC WITH DIFFERENTIAL /PLATELET*
WBC
8.3
x10E3/uL
4.0-10.5
RBC
5.15
x10E3/uL
4.14--5.80
Hemoglobin
13.6
g/dL
12.6-17.7
Hematocrit
42.1
%
37.5-51.0
MCV
82
fL
79-97
*MCH*
*26.4*
*pg*
*LOW*
*26.6-33.0*
MCHC
32.3
g/dl
31.5-35.7
RDW
13.6
%
12.3-15.4
Platelets
321
x10E3/uL
140-415
Neutrophils
58
%
40-74
Ltmphs
32
%
14-46
Monocytes
7
%
13-Apr
EoS
3
%
0-7
Basos
%
0-3
Neutrophils (Absolute)
4.7
x10E3/uL
1.8-7.8
Lymphs (Absolute)
2.7
x10E3/uL
0.7-4.5
Monocytes (Absoulte)
0.6
x10E3/uL
0.1-1.0
EoS   (Absoulte)
0.2
x10E3/uL
0.0-0.4
Basos  (Absoulte)
x10E3/uL
0.0-0.2
Immature Granulocytes
%
0-2
Immature Grans  (Abs)
x10E3/uL
0.0-0.1
*Comp. Metabolic Panel (14)*
Glucose, Serum
77
mg/dl
65-99
BUN
23
mg/dl
24-Jun
Creatinine, Serum
1.01
mg/dl
0.76-1.27
eGFR  If NonAfrican Am
89
ml/min/1.73
>59
eGFR  If African Am
103
ml/min/1.73
>59
*Bun/Creatinine Ratio*
*23*
*High*
*9--20*
Sodium, Serum
137
mmol/L
134-144
Potassium, serum
5
mmol/L
3.5-5.2
Chloride, serum
101
mmol/L
97-108
Carbon dioxide, total
24
mmol/L
20-32
Calcium, serum
9.3
mg/dl
8.7-10.2
Protein, total, serum
7
g/dL
6.0-8.5
Albumin, Serum
4.4
g/dL
3.5-5.5
Globulin, Total
2.6
g/dL
1.5-4.5
A/G Ratio
1.7
1.1-2.5
Bilirubin, Total
0.7
mg/dl
0.0-1.2
Alkaline Phosphatase, S
49
IU/L
25-150
AST  (SGOT)
32
IU/L
0-40
A LT (SGPT)
28
IU/L
0-44
*Testosterone, Free/Tot Equilib*
Testosterone, Serum
863
ng/dl
348-1197
*Testosterone, Free*
*22.35*
*ng/dl*
*High*
*5.00-21.00*
%  Free Testosterone
2.59
%
1.50-4.20
*Luteinizing Hormone (LH), S*
*LH*
*<0.2*
*mIU/mL*
*Low*
*1.7-8.6*
*FSH, Serum*
*FSH*
*0.2*
*mIU/mL*
*LOW*
*1.5-12.4*
*Estradiol*
*Estradiol*
*52.4*
*pg/mL*
*7.6-42.6*
*FOURTH BLOOD TEST SECOND MONTH OF INJECTIONS AT 200MG PER WEEK*
*Test Name*
*Results*
*Units*
*FLAG*
*Reference Ranges*
*CBC WITH DIFFERENTIAL /PLATELET*
WBC
6.3
x10E3/uL
4.0-10.5
RBC
5.7
x10E3/uL
4.14--5.80
Hemoglobin
14
g/dL
12.6-17.7
Hematocrit
44.4
%
37.5-51.0
*MCV*
*78*
*fL*
*LOW*
*79-97*
*MCH*
*24.6*
*pg*
*LOW*
*26.6-33.0*
MCHC
31.5.3
g/dl
31.5-35.7
RDW
15.2
%
12.3-15.4
Platelets
338
x10E3/uL
140-415
Neutrophils
60
%
40-74
Ltmphs
29
%
14-46
Monocytes
7
%
41377
EoS
3
%
0-7
Basos
1
%
0-3
Neutrophils (Absolute)
3.8
x10E3/uL
1.8-7.8
Lymphs (Absolute)
1.8
x10E3/uL
0.7-4.5
Monocytes (Absoulte)
0.5
x10E3/uL
0.1-1.0
EoS   (Absoulte)
0.2
x10E3/uL
0.0-0.4
Basos  (Absoulte)
x10E3/uL
0.0-0.2
Immature Granulocytes
%
0-2
Immature Grans  (Abs)
x10E3/uL
0.0-0.1
*Comp. Metabolic Panel (14)*
Glucose, Serum
92
mg/dl
65-99
BUN
23
mg/dl
41449
Creatinine, Serum
0.89
mg/dl
0.76-1.27
eGFR  If NonAfrican Am
103
ml/min/1.73
>59
eGFR  If African Am
119
ml/min/1.73
>59
*Bun/Creatinine Ratio*
*26*
*High*
*9--20*
Sodium, Serum
137
mmol/L
134-144
Potassium, serum
5
mmol/L
3.5-5.2
Chloride, serum
101
mmol/L
97-108
Carbon dioxide, total
23
mmol/L
20-32
Calcium, serum
9.3
mg/dl
8.7-10.2
Protein, total, serum
6.8
g/dL
6.0-8.5
Albumin, Serum
4.4
g/dL
3.5-5.5
Globulin, Total
2.4
g/dL
1.5-4.5
A/G Ratio
1.9
1.1-2.5
Bilirubin, Total
0.3
mg/dl
0.0-1.2
*Alkaline Phosphatase, S*
*41*
*IU/L*
*LOW*
*25-150*
AST  (SGOT)
29
IU/L
0-40
A LT (SGPT)
29
IU/L
0-44
*Testosterone, Free/Tot Equilib*
*Testosterone, Serum*
*1367*
*ng/dl*
*HIGH*
*348-1197*
*Luteinizing Hormone (LH), S*
*LH*
*<0.2*
*mIU/mL*
*Low*
*1.7-8.6*
*FSH, Serum*
*FSH*
*0.2*
*mIU/mL*
*LOW*
*1.5-12.4*
*Estradiol*
*Estradiol*
*48.2*
*pg/mL*
*HIGH*
*7.6-42.6*


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 10, 2013)

What are your concerns? E is a little high but really not that bad.  How's libido, any issues with sides?  I mean Lh and fsh should be low because your taking injections.


----------



## DF (Aug 11, 2013)

Everything looks pretty good.  As Herm said Estrogen maybe a touch high, but it's not bad.  RBC's are almost on the high, but again not much of a concern.  You may want to give blood just incase it continues to climb.  Do you have any concerns as high BP? Erection issues? Ect...


----------



## TR90125 (Aug 11, 2013)

Out of curiosity, what is your injection frequency and when have you been getting blood drawn in relation to you last or next injection?


----------



## hogs4us2 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks guys for the replies.

1) I've started taking Anastrozole O.5 milligrams capsules twice a week on Wednesday and Sunday the days of my injection...............
2) blood pressure is and always has been great............
3) I can't give blood. Because I was an anemic when I was a child, and if you were ever an anemic they will allow you to give blood is what I've been told................. any other suggestions for getting the RBC down?

4) I'm currently injecting 200 mg testosterone divided into 2 shots of 100 mg each............. I do my injections on Wednesday and Sunday.


I'm thinking about running a short blast of 10 weeks of 400 mg of test divided into 2 shots of 200 mg each week. What are your thoughts on this? I'm just looking to bulk up a little so that I can look good naked........I still need to lose 20lbs or so ...I'm 6'1 and weight 217......

I've been lifting weights for 8 months and have seen tremendous change and muscle gain, but would like to get more definition............... your thoughts and feedback greatly appreciated!


Thanks guys for your input!


----------



## hogs4us2 (Aug 11, 2013)

Dfeaton,

seeing that I got my HRT Regiment fine-tuned to some certainty.....................I'm thinking about running a short blast of 10 weeks of 400 mg of test divided into 2 shots of 200 mg each week. What are your thoughts on this? I'm just looking to bulk up a little so that I can look good naked........I still need to lose 20lbs or so ...I'm 6'1 and weight 217...... 46 years old.

Your thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## DF (Aug 11, 2013)

hogs4us2 said:


> Dfeaton,
> 
> seeing that I got my HRT Regiment fine-tuned to some certainty.....................I'm thinking about running a short blast of 10 weeks of 400 mg of test divided into 2 shots of 200 mg each week. What are your thoughts on this? I'm just looking to bulk up a little so that I can look good naked........I still need to lose 20lbs or so ...I'm 6'1 and weight 217...... 46 years old.
> 
> ...



As far as a blast goes I'd recommend 12 weeks at 400-500mg.  Just keep an eye on the BP & crit during the blast.


----------



## hogs4us2 (Aug 11, 2013)

What is crit?


----------



## hogs4us2 (Aug 11, 2013)

If I start a blast of say 400mg Test a week,,,,,


Should I up my dosage of Anastrozole O.5 milligrams capsules from twice a week to every other day during the cycle?............... and how long after upping my dosage from 200 mg to 400 mg a week before I would see the noted difference in strength and weight lifting capabilities?

Would I see big gains on 400mg for 12 weeks?

I'm also on a high-protein and very low carb diet.........the only carbs I do eat are good carbs....brown rice, rolled oats and sweet potatoes.


----------



## RedLang (Aug 11, 2013)

Id wait on blasting . You have just identified a medical condition and are how long into it? 10 weeks? If you were deficient before 200mg a week will yield decent results anyway.

How about using that dosing schedule you are on now and learning more about diet? This will make you look better naked, and set you up better for a blast as well. 

We have a board sponsor on here (Helios Nutrition) if you need help.

RL


----------



## RedLang (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry Just saw March you started. Still early to be blasting IMO. That diet will yield greater results at this point


----------



## hogs4us2 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for your reply RedLang..................Something to definitely think about.


----------



## DF (Aug 11, 2013)

hogs4us2 said:


> What is crit?


Hematocrit is a blood test that measures the percentage of the volume of whole blood that is made up of red blood cells. This measurement depends on the number of red blood cells and the size of red blood cells.

Think of it as thickness of the blood.



hogs4us2 said:


> If I start a blast of say 400mg Test a week,,,,,
> 
> 
> Should I up my dosage of Anastrozole O.5 milligrams capsules from twice a week to every other day during the cycle?............... and how long after upping my dosage from 200 mg to 400 mg a week before I would see the noted difference in strength and weight lifting capabilities?
> ...



I would just continue with using the .5mg 2x/week.  As far as gains everyone is different, so it's hard to say how long & what effect 400mg will have on you.  No doubt you have and will continue to make great progress on your trt dose.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 11, 2013)

I agree with DF and Redlang.  With your test levels near 1,400 it seems to me that you will continue making excellent gains on your current path.

More is not necessarily better.

Remember at 46 years old and hrt its critical to have long term out look.  You said that you originally started your trt regimen at 100mg per week.  When did you double it.

5 months on hrt/trt is a relatively short time (8 months total working out).  Please list your current diet, work-out split, cardio, and days on and off.  Almost all of us have room for improvement on diet so that is logical place to look at this point especially since you looking to trim BF%.

Congratulations on your results so far!  Keep it up and keep us posted...


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 12, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> I agree with DF and Redlang.  With your test levels near 1,400 it seems to me that you will continue making excellent gains on your current path.
> 
> More is not necessarily better.
> 
> ...




x2x.... you can still make great gains with your current dose.... 


If it aint broke dont fix it.


----------

